# ChokeCherry Sticks



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

I was walking a windrow shelterbelt, and came across a section of Chokecherry trees. I harvested one branch that has made 2 walking sticks. The first is done(except for trimming and completing the forked foot), and the second is in 1st coat of Tung Oil, though not yet painted to recreate the black of the spalted deadwood. Pictures are at http://needleprovocateur.wordpress.com/2014/03/20/chokecherry-curmudgeon/.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures! You do like them crooked don't you!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

There's some choke cherry around here. More black cherry, which I've used once. Fairly easy to carve, and reasonably strong.

I 've used a lot of sticks that were pretty crooked. Mostly because I want to try different woods, and its hard f\to find straight lengths over 3'. I've retired a few that I now think are too likely to break. Personally, I like a a bit of crookedness, but do intend to try heat straightening in awhile.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Rad,

Yes, I do like them crooked. This one is at about max for crooked, though. They get a bit weak and springy, though this Chokecherry is surprisingly stiff.

Gdenby,

Black Cherry is pretty rare here in North Dakota, probably only in a back yard of a city house.

I want to try to make a stick of most of the woods that are available here, so eventually, I'll have a lot of sticks! Finding straight ones over 3' is a problem. I have used a heat gun to straighten minor curves, but not all sticks survive the process. I've had better luck straightening by bending right after soaking, and letting them dry in a straight position for a week or so. I haven't tried steam yet, but I plan on that in the future.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

wow they are crooked. but the black cheerry looks good


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

I just need a second coat of Tung Oil, and this stick will be done. It's the second stick from the same branch. My Wife painted a snake at the bottom, using Earth Pigments.

Pics are in the Gallery at http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/446-zuzeca1/


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Two thumbs up on the snake painting. :thumbsu: :thumbsu:


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

MJC4,

Thanks, I'll let C know you liked her work!


----------

